# Avery Sues Bass Pro



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm surprised this hasn't come up in the forum yet:

http://www.commercialappeal.com/mca/out ... 39,00.html


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

It will be interresting to see this play out. I'm not a big Avery guy, but it doesn't sound like Bass Pro Shops was playing fair.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

That's screwed up. Pretty low on the part of Bass Pro Shops, if all of this is really true, I don't know how they thought they would get away with it.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Damn, Avery is asking for a lot of compensation! Good thing they got the money to fight the case.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I am not suprised by this action after I observed Tom Mathews chew up and spit out a young kid on the Avery Outdoors website because the kid was wondering how to protect his Greenhead gear decoys from paint peeling. My final opinion is this - I will *never*, *ever *purchase another Avery/Greenhead Gear product. As far as the lawsuit, I hope Avery loses!
Jim


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Here I thought there was a licensing agreement. Often you have a manufacturing CO that makes a product and then puts on other (retailers) co labels onto their product. That is what I thought the arrangenment was with BassPro and Avery. I guess not.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

can you post a link to that?


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok, here's my bit for what it's worth. I live about 40 minutes from Bass Pro HQ's. A guy I work with just came to my company from Bass Pro's catalog dept. I asked him what he thought. He says that this came about because they used a picture of GHG's for their catalog three years ago since they didn't have any pics of the HC's yet. He says the product being sold, (HC's) , didn't resemble Avery's product in any way but the picture in the catalog did. I don't know how accurate this is, so take it however you want. My Co-workers opinion is that Avery is nuts if they think they will win any kind of settlement out of this.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

jhegg said:


> I am not suprised by this action after I observed Tom Mathews chew up and spit out a young kid on the Avery Outdoors website because the kid was wondering how to protect his Greenhead gear decoys from paint peeling. My final opinion is this - I will *never*, *ever *purchase another Avery/Greenhead Gear product. As far as the lawsuit, I hope Avery loses!
> Jim


I had the paint peel on some GHG decoys, and got a runaround that any insurance company would have been proud of! Bottom line, I gave up on getting customer service and gave the decoys to a buddy's 12 year old son.

I'll use the GHG decoys I have until they go to pot, but also will never buy anymore GHG/Avery stuff. I'm going to try the new Dakota Decoys when the come out...


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Sounds like Bass pro is in the wrong but I think the lawsuit is definitely over kill coming from avery. Avery does have a pretty loyal fan- base


----------

